# Chuck Palahniuk



## EmeraldCityBlues (Jun 12, 2010)

Possibly my all-time favorite author. Whne you read a book by Chuck, you can fully expect to be mind-raped, shocked, disturbed and enlightened. He's pretty much the modern master of Transgressional Fiction and Horror-Satire. Anyone else a fan?


----------



## spaekle (Jun 12, 2010)

Eh, I've read Fight Club and a couple of his short stories. I have a friend who's a huge fan and she keeps meaning to lend me more but she never does. I'd like to read more by him.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 12, 2010)

Read and enjoyed Fight Club. Still can't get past my inability to remember how to pronounce the poor man's name.


----------



## Zuu (Jun 12, 2010)

Verne keeps telling me I need to read something by him.

I totally came into this topic thinking Verne had made it actually.


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, If you haven't read anything by him, Fight Club is an excellent place to start. The movie is also good.


----------

